# SFTP auf AIX um Datein auszuwerten



## RedNose84 (20. Dez 2007)

Hallo @all,

zunächst muss ich sagen ich bin nicht nur neu hier sondern auch neu in Java. Habe vorher viel mit .NET und C' gemacht desglab ist der Umstieg jetzt nicht soo schwer. Aber ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich will ein Log- Datei auswertungstool (zu Übungszwecken) schreiben. Problem: unsere AIX Maschinen lassen nur noch SFTP Verbindungen zu. :-( wie kann ich mich jetzt mittels sftp auf meine Maschine Verbinden und entsprechende Datein holen?

Habe bereits die suche hier und google bemüht finde aber gar keinen Ansatzpunkt. 

Bitte um Hilfe oder zumindest um Tips.

Danke schonmal


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

Wie? Du kennst Google als Ansatzpunkt für offene Probleme/Fragen nicht?

-> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sftp+java&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


Da wirst du gleich bei den ersten 5 Einträgen fündig.

- Alex


----------



## RedNose84 (20. Dez 2007)

RedNose84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe bereits die suche hier und *google* bemüht finde aber gar keinen Ansatzpunkt.



WIe du sicherlich bemerkt hast habe ich bereits ge"google"ed gehabt. Leider ohne erfolg.

Bzw: Hätt ja sein können, dass hier jemand andere Lösungen hat außer dieses jcraft. Denn das verstehe ich (noch) nicht. Wie gesagt bin neu in Java.

Naja trotzdem danke


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

Wenn du was nicht verstehst musst du fragen. Wie hieß es früher im Kinderfernsehen doch so schön? ".... Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm."

Schlage vor du besorgst dir dir JCraft-Lib und probierst mal. Im Netz gibts jede Menge howtos und beispiele.

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

btw: Es gibt noch weitere Libs die SSH und Filetransfer können:

http://www.ganymed.ethz.ch/ssh2/

- Alex


----------



## RedNose84 (21. Dez 2007)

Danke


----------



## RedNose84 (27. Dez 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: Es gibt noch weitere Libs die SSH und Filetransfer können:
> 
> http://www.ganymed.ethz.ch/ssh2/
> 
> - Alex



Habe mir das jetzt mal angesehen und angeguckt. 

Kann mir jemand mal nen Beispiel nenen oder nen Link schickej wo eins steht? Wie verwende ich das? Bsp: Wie Liste ich alle Ordner des Home Verzeichnisses auf?

Ich hab kaum Ahnung von Java bitte um eure Hilfe..


----------



## tuxedo (28. Dez 2007)

In der File die du dort runterladen kannst sind Beispiele drin. 

Du wirst dir "Ahnung von Java" aneignen müssen, sonst kommst du nicht weit --> http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/

- Alex


----------

